# Following my NRG-X Tren Cycle



## moopsimoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Been a long time gym rat trying out my first prohormone cycle. 
Im currently taking ISO, Bcaa's, multi vits and a preworkout supp
1 Week in on Tren have gain 3lbs. Nothing noticable on my strength.

 I will update my progress weekly for any of you who are interested.


----------



## jwalk127 (Aug 6, 2008)

good luck man!


----------



## quark (Aug 7, 2008)

Definitely interested. 3lbs the first week that's pretty impressive.


----------



## zombul (Aug 7, 2008)

I belive this is the same compound as ACL'S tren correct?I done a cycle of it on a cut and it was ok! It's a thread here somewhere if you want to check it out.


----------



## moopsimoo (Aug 7, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Definitely interested. 3lbs the first week that's pretty impressive.




Im not jumping the gun and saying the 3 lbs is because of the Tren but its deffinatley encouraging


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck bro I am subbed. What are you running for supports?


----------



## moopsimoo (Aug 7, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Good luck bro I am subbed. What are you running for supports?



I have Nolvadex on hand. Any other suggestions?


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 7, 2008)

moopsimoo said:


> I have Nolvadex on hand. Any other suggestions?




That will be fine for pct. But are you running support supps during you cycle. I would have suggested hawthorne berry but it really needs to be pre-loaded before starting Tren can be a blood pressure killer.


----------



## zombul (Aug 8, 2008)

moopsimoo said:


> I have Nolvadex on hand. Any other suggestions?



 That is No*l*vadex not Novadex?


----------



## moopsimoo (Aug 17, 2008)

We'll its been over a month still nothing noticable, Im weighing in at 167lbs.(+3lbs) Strength gains have been minimal.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 18, 2008)

Weight gain will come from your diet.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 18, 2008)

moopsimoo said:


> We'll its been over a month still nothing noticable, Im weighing in at 167lbs.(+3lbs) Strength gains have been minimal.




I would have thought results would be better. What is you diet looking like?


----------



## moopsimoo (Aug 19, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I would have thought results would be better. What is you diet looking like?




On Avg 
Morn:6:30am Fruit/Veggie mix with protein
2 Eggs pemeal bacon on toast

9:30am: 2 turkey sandwiches
2 types of fruit 
yogurt

Lunch: 2cups whole wheat pasta
1 cajunchicken sandwhich
yorgurt or cottage cheese
apple

4:00 2 eggs 
pemeal bacon
salad
(I have cheated at this time I'll stop in a pizza joint on the way home)


5:15 !Workout! 1hr- 1hr:20mins

6:00 Protein shake

7:15 Usually fish with soup or a roastbeef stew

9:00 I usually munch on some crispy minis or rice chips. fudgesicle here an there.
What do ya think? I know I could add some more protein in there


----------



## moopsimoo (Aug 19, 2008)

Heres a little personal info about me. 1.5 years ago I had my weight up to 187 I was tryin to bulk up, but it really wasnt a lean gain. got my strength up alot I was working in a factory sitting on my ass all day.  Im in construction now, obviously a huge change to the body.   Now that its summer Im trying to get leaner gains. just cant seem to get it.  Ah well, Im happy with the way I look, Theres just always room for improvement.
currently --5'8 167 benching 225 10xs for warm up

Goal--173 while benching 225 15xs for warm up


----------

